# Camo Rifle Vinyl Kit



## howwl

Has anyone camo'd their rifle with this www.camo4u.com - I would like to try it since it seems like it is a temporary wrap instead of spray paint.


----------



## bar-d

I have never used any vinyl wrap. I use camo cloth from Wally World. This is how I do mine.
http://www.predatortalk.com/hunting-gear/393-diy-let-see-some-things-you-have-made.html#post2712


----------



## youngdon

I have done each of my predator rifles differently one of them is done in digital camo tape (it's almost like an ace bandage with a little sticky on it) ((vet tape?)) I like it. is made from the sleeve of an old BDU. I just sewed it on the barrel end to make it tight and put a little hole in it to slip over the sling stud, and pulled it under my scope it works pretty good and the price was right. It also comes right off. I think the roll of tape was $11 or less at cabelas and you could look it up on their website to be sure of what I am talking about. It also is supposed to come right off with no residue.


----------



## ebbs

Any pics of that setup, youngdon so we can get a visual?


----------



## ebbs

Also, bar-d, I'm thinking some of those killer DIY projects would make awesome articles in the article section. Maybe we could even have a "How-To" section in the articles when it comes to gear.


----------



## youngdon

ruger#1 .204 M77MkII in .243
old BDU Tape from cabelas

I find that I don't have to completely camo anything including myself lack of movement is IMO much more important. Sorry as these are not very good pics of either but they are what I had on hand.


----------



## ebbs

Thanks youngdon! The visual always does more for me than a description. Almost seems like a crime to cover up that #1!!!! I'm a .204 guy too. What's your favorite load in that one?


----------



## bar-d

ebbs said:


> Also, bar-d, I'm thinking some of those killer DIY projects would make awesome articles in the article section. Maybe we could even have a "How-To" section in the articles when it comes to gear.


Sounds like a plan Ebbs. I too love my .204 Ruger. I have a model 111 Savage with Accutrigger. It is a real tackdriver. My go to load for it is the 39gr. Sierra Blitzking loaded at 3600 FPS. Could load faster but the ballistics on this load are excellent.


----------



## ebbs

Bar-d, my .204 is a Thompson Center 26" heavy barrel in stainless. I did a Mike Bellm trigger modification and am at a clean 2.5lb pull. It breaks clean too! I have a Savage 93r17 17 HMR with the Accu-Trigger and it is by far my favorite gun to shoot when it comes to fun and close range prairie dogs. ZERO muzzle climb with the heavy barrel on it.

My primary load for that 204 setup is the Hornady 40gr V-Max right at 3900 fps. I haven't connected on a coyote with that setup yet but it does horrific things to prairie dogs. The single shot is a pain to reload on misses though. Ideally I'd love to have a hunting/target crown done on the muzzle and a built-in muzzle break machined in to the barrel to kill the rise even more.


----------



## youngdon

My favorite load is 28gr. ww748 over a rem 71/2 and a 35gr Berger. Or 29gr. w/32gr v-max is awesome on p-dogs. The 35gr Bergers are good for coyotes.
i really love the looks of ruger#1's I'd own a lot of them if I had deeper pockets and a blind wife.


----------



## howwl

I also found this neat kit - www.camodipkit.com that is a camo dipping kit like the big companies use. You just do the hydro dipping at home.


----------



## youngdon

Honestly howwl if it were me I'd opt for either a cloth or tape wrap they are cheap and easy. Some of the commercial dip kits are not even solvent proof.


----------



## ebbs

howwl said:


> I also found this neat kit - www.camodipkit.com that is a camo dipping kit like the big companies use. You just do the hydro dipping at home.


Agree with youngdon. Something you can do along the lines of temporary but sufficient is always a great way to go. Especially if you're thinking in terms of resale value if for some reason you ever wanted (or needed) to sell your weapon. When what you have is in as close to original condition as possible, the more likely it is to bring a higher price. Also, temporary allows you to tweek and continue developing your system or even upgrade. Anything permanent does more to hinder your developing system than it does to aid in it.


----------



## predator_hunter

i wrapped my predator rifle with camo tape from walmart.I think H&R makes the kind they sell there.It's pretty good vinyl tape it's 5 bucks a roll i bought two and needed two.It also serves to protect also and it all only cost me about ten bucks.


----------



## coyotekidd

I use guaze bandage on my rifles in the winter and cloth other times of the year. And when I go to the range, its black.


----------



## ebbs

coyotekidd said:


> I use guaze bandage on my rifles in the winter and cloth other times of the year. And when I go to the range, its black.


Gauze in the winter is a brilliant idea! Super cheap and effective I bet. Do you just tie it off or use tape to secure it?


----------



## El Gato Loco

I own rolls of this stuff in many colors and it's really easy to work with:

McNett Camo Form® Protective Camouflage Wrap


----------



## youngdon

Yep thats the stuff I wrapped the front of my MkII in, it works great and so far has left no residue when I removed some of it.


----------



## howwl

I went with the camo4u vinyl kit - seemed like the best option at the time


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Thanks for the info Chris on Mc Nett camo form----Need to do a couple of Shot Guns


----------



## Centex

I got my first issue of Predator Xtreme magazine yesterday, a special Gear Guide Issue. The article about Bell and Carlson, the outfit that makes stocks for the firearm manufacturers and for after market sales just started a new service that they call "Creative Effects". Using a hydrographics process they can apply your choice of camo pattern to the stock or the entire firearm. They say it is the same process that the manufacturers use to apply a camo finish on new guns. They also offer a new, state of the art clear protective coating called "MaxxGuard". It provides a "soft" comfortable feel as well as a positive grip for better handling. They say it has no sheen for better concealment and has sound dampening characteristics, too, as well as scratch and chemical resistance. Sounds interesting, think I'll check their website for more info. They also make an unrelated item they call "CVT", an adjustable cheekpiece for AR-15's.
I've purchased several of their stocks over the years and have found their products to be good quality, durable, and finished very well.
For a permanent camo job Bell and Carlson may be an alternate to Dynamic Finishes that Jeff Thomason & Todd Woodall advertise on their "Texas Predator Pursuit", Vol. II DVD.
Centex


----------



## youngdon

Geez Centex, have you ever thought about writing ad copy? That post reads like an ad for Bell&Carlson, well done.


----------



## Centex

Hey Youngdon,
No credit due, just copied from the article.

Centex


----------



## ebbs

THAT'S what made it sound so convincing!


----------



## youngdon

I had to chuckle at the "sound dampening characteristics" on a rifle.lol they can't be serious, will it make my 300Mag sound like a 30-06?? I am sure that they meant that it dampens the sound like when a branch hits the barrel or such. I think I had a relapse of rectal cranial inversion!!


----------



## RoughNeck

I do spray paint and try diffrent outlines with each gun,plus I try other camo patterns with the paint.


----------



## ebbs

You got any pics of your hand painted guns?


----------



## howwl

got the Camo4u gun kit put on - very pleased with it. Would recommend to everyone.... Cost $25 to do the whole gun from Camo4u.


----------



## youngdon

Any pics??


----------



## singlesix

i bought this at walmart its made with fusion that is supposed to bond to plastic well , so far it stays on


----------



## howwl

nice link - thanks...


----------



## howwl

how do you post a pic?


----------



## glenway

Use the "More Reply Options" tab at the bottom of the post and it will give you the option to download a photo.


----------



## fr3db3ar




----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

thats realy nice looking fr3d

what did you use on it?


----------



## glenway

That look great, Fred. Wrap?


----------



## fr3db3ar

Yes, it's a vinyl wrap that I won on this site. From mossy oak I think. Stick on and heat to fit the contours. That's a 308 Axis.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## glenway

Yeah, I have the same stuff and treated my stainless muzzleloader barrel. I kept goofing up the stock part and finally gave it up. Here's the Mossy Oak guy, who shows how it's done on YouTube (



). Didn't seem to help me much, though.

There are all kinds of patterns and the generic kit goes for around $25 and actually protects a firearm, while dressing it up. It looks good as trim on a vehicle, too, and stays put for years! And, the best part is that it comes off without damage to anything.


----------



## Donho

That mess wrap YD was talking about is hard to beat I like it , that's what I was on the bolt gun in profile pic. You can take it off put it back on wash it and it leaves no residue on gun. Ar has camo clad wrap on it works good too but not meant for taking on and off and I'm sure will take some cleaning to get sticky off.


----------



## fr3db3ar

The vinyl wrap that I have on mine is supposed to come off with no residue. I expect it will be years before I find out.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## Donho

*Checked out the camo4u site pretty cool stuff about same as camo clad but they do have a camo dip kit for $99. Still can't wrap my head around how the dip works but looks awesome. They have a video showing them dip deer skull , gun stocks , scopes and other stuff pretty wild how it works !*


----------



## C2C

I used a white vetwrap on my 22-250 for winter use . Sticks only to itself and comes off easy for summer . Sold that gun and bought a S/S Tikka in 22-250 . Had the stock sno camo dipped and love it .Added a paracord sling from forum member fr3db3ar and completed it . Been making white X's on the scope with a paint marker , one for each dog taken with this setup . Hope to some day white out the scope with X's.


----------

